# gaggia classic steam leak issues



## undrell (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi,

many years of using gaggia classic (over 15yrs). encountered a few problems which have been solved by strippoing down/descaling/renewing seals etc. Now the steam wand is pouring water on a very regular but slightly intermittent basis. particularly bad when pulling a shot despite steam valve being closed. I have stripped down etc... also replaced thermostats, solenoid valve, and steam valve over past 3 months - but none of those actions seems to have made any difference at all... i am just a little confused. I have read quite a few posts on this but i have proceeded down the routes suggested already.

Up till June of 2015 there was no leak at all.

Any help or advice gratefully accepted


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The only thing that can be causing this is the steam valve not sealing properly.

They are rubbish, and frequently drip/leak, as they don't seat very well - at least when there's even a hint of scale in there.

Have you looked at or tried the "tex mod" for stripping down, cleaning and refurbing the valve : http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?topic=394.0


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The Tex mod has worked well for me on a few of my refurbs. I modified it to leave about 5mm of the brass collar, which is pushed open when unscrewing the pin valve. This allows you to fold/crimp it back over after cleaning the valve seats, making the valve a lot safer without needing to tap the outside to accept a nut.


----------

